
Amazon fires 2 tech workers after they publicly criticized warehouse conditions - hamburga
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/14/21220353/amazon-covid-19-criticism-protest-fired-employees-cunningham-costa-climate-change
======
yellow_postit
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22868054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22868054)

~~~
Aloha
@dang maybe these two threads can be merged. It seems the other one has a
better source anyhow.

~~~
dang
Yup, done. Thanks!

------
jb775
It's about time for unions to make a comeback.

------
0x262d
A sharp reminder that “free speech” under capitalism effectually doesn’t apply
to your job, ie the thing that you spend nearly half your waking hours on and
your primary way of contributing to the functioning of society. Some employers
might be more lenient but Amazon is big and successful because it is ruthless
in this and all other things.

This is yet another reason I think we desperately need to democratically plan
our economy; which is another way of saying we need to extend democracy into
the workplace and the sphere of production.

